# Home network using electrical wiring



## fredtgreco (Jul 27, 2010)

I am looking into trying to set up a "wired" network using a house's electrical system. I don't have the ability in my current house to run cat5 wiring, and the telephone wiring is not capable of carrying a network load. So one option is to buy something like this and see if it would work:

Plaster Networks: simple, reliable networking over existing wiring

Does someone here on the PB have experience with this sort of setup? Any ideas as to what hardware would be best?


----------



## SouthernSaint (Jul 27, 2010)

Out of curiosity, why don't you go wireless?
I use wireless at work and home. I've been very pleased with our wireless setup.
At home, both my wife and I can view streaming videos over the Internet on our separate laptops with no problems. I was shocked that there was not a bandwidth problem with our wireless connection when trying to watch simultaneous videos!
Also, you can setup security to keep others out of your network.
I think this is the one I use at home and work:
Linksys WRT54GL Wireless Router - 54Mbps, 802.11g, 4-Port, Open Source Linux Version at TigerDirect.com


----------



## fredtgreco (Jul 27, 2010)

I don't want to go wireless for a number of reasons. That's why I asks this question.


----------



## jambo (Jul 27, 2010)

It all seems simple enough and many extension phones work this way without the need for hard wiring to extension sockets. It seems quite expensive to try it just to see if it works. I would try online reviews of this system and take it from there. 

Digital internet signals are sent down a twisted pair of wires (ADSL) or RF cable for Cable TV/BB customers. The characteristics of both these cables are quite different to the cable used in household wiring. The characteristics of the household electric wiring may have and adverse effect on the signals travelling to and from the modem. There may be something inbuilt into the units to allow for this. Sometimes with devices that are relatively new, its a good idea to wait a bit until teething problems are sorted out with these types of units.


----------



## SolaScriptura (Jul 27, 2010)

Fred - I'm no help. But I want to say that you must be one of the most "plugged in" tech savvy pastors I've ever met. I hope your home network turns out well!


----------



## rsoneill (Jul 31, 2010)

Hey check this outCNET Article on Home Power Network


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jul 31, 2010)

Fred,

Have you looked here too: Newegg.com - Powerline, Powerline Adapter, Ethernet Bridge, USB Powerline Adapter, Powerline Networking Kit, Powerline Ethernet Adapter

I think price would be the only thing that could hold you back. One thing to keep in mind is that you can't run these adapters through most surge protectors as the components in the surge protector tend to act as low pass filters. I only mention that as you'll need to ensure you find an empty plug to make this work effectively.


----------



## Berean (Jul 31, 2010)

A friend runs one of these and likes it. The only restriction I've heard is that the sending and receiving outlets need to be on the same side (leg?) of your breaker box. You might want to take a look at which rooms' outlets are where on the schematic. Maybe someone with electrician knowledge could elaborate.


----------



## Rev. Todd Ruddell (Jul 31, 2010)

I have seen signals being sent "on top" of Ac power lines before. In may places this technology is used to meter and bill by the power company. Berean brings up a good point, but not insuperable. Also, back in the 80's Leviton came out with a system that sent a carrier signal over the home wiring to turn off and on lights, etc. in your house. There were security problems however, as the signals might reach your next door neighbor's system also, if you were fed from the same transformer. Those are questions I would ask the manufacturer. Hope it works!


----------

